# BC Racing Coilovers: Review, Respond, and Discuss



## Ame46mkI (May 5, 2008)

I'm in the planning stages for a suspension set up for my TT. Throughout reading some of the hello/build threads, as well as the stance thread, I've kind of noticed that BC Racing Coilovers are the best when it comes to ride height adjust-ability. I also like that they are dampening adjustable. 

Here is the website that seems to have the best deal: http://www.importimageracing.com/bc-racing-br-series-coilover-kit-w-muteki-lug-nuts.html

For my questions and the beginning of the discussion. 

Durability? How have they held up through the winter and time? They have a one year warranty but after that it costs $95 to get a coilover replaced which some companies do not do.

What is the ride height adjust-ability? Do you find that these go lower than most other options?

How do they ride all the way down?

**What are swift springs that cost $375 more? The website is not very descriptive about them. 

Also, has anyone used the rear extenders? How do those work?

What are your thoughts and general opinions? I'm really looking for a nice balance between how low the coils go and they ride, leaning more towards how low they go. 


Andrew


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Andrew,

If your considering good ride quality, longevity and handling. H&R/Bilstein/Koni/KW are the way to go. Personally being in New England I have had the best with H&R both for lasting and also withstanding the elements and they have lifetime warranty if you buy them new, used some times takes a little work to get them warrantied. 

When it comes to suspensions, you get what you pay for. Running them all the way down will result in any coil riding like crap. Stay away from any camber plates for street use.


----------



## Ame46mkI (May 5, 2008)

DeckManDubs said:


> Andrew,
> 
> If your considering good ride quality, longevity and handling. H&R/Bilstein/Koni/KW are the way to go. Personally being in New England I have had the best with H&R both for lasting and also withstanding the elements and they have lifetime warranty if you buy them new, used some times takes a little work to get them warrantied.
> 
> When it comes to suspensions, you get what you pay for. Running them all the way down will result in any coil riding like crap. Stay away from any camber plates for street use.


Thanks for the input! A few friends have run and run H&R ultra lows on their vehicles and I've never heard anything bad about them. There is still the 21 year old in me that wants a low ride height. 

This was my previous daily:










I had the regular Raceland coilovers here and then I upgraded to the Ultimos later which got me about three quarters of an inch lower. I drove like that for just about four years straight. Never cracked a pan or tore out something once. Now as DeckManDubs said the ride quality sucked after about two months of driving like that, so, I guess I'm a little used to it...

Now with that being said I'm not really looking to get that low with the TT. But I would like an aesthetically pleasing ride height if you will.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Paging Max!

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5197012-Let-s-talk-TT-suspension&highlight=suspension


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

As far as I remember Bc's don't go low. Swift makes great springs but that website is confusing. I'd stick with H&R or Koni


----------



## Ame46mkI (May 5, 2008)

It seems like whenever I find a coilover that seems like a reasonable price and will go low it turns out they are not. 

Did this same thing about three years ago in the mkiv forum for CX Racing coilovers and got generally the same response.

Anyone who runs these that would like to share their input?

P.s. that suspension thread is great!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

If you were closer I'd just sell you mine as I'm raising it up in the spring


----------



## Ame46mkI (May 5, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> If you were closer I'd just sell you mine as I'm raising it up in the spring


That would make things easier! I still have time though, won't make any purchases until at least May. Probably in time for New England Dustoff.


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

I've been running the BC Racing coils for over a year now. They ride amazing for the price I paid for them. I've had cheap coils before and these are definitely a quality piece compared to Raceland, etc. I'm not saying they're H&R or Bilsteins because they're not but they ride a heck of a lot better than the factory suspension. 

A few things to consider:

I could care less about dropping the $hit out of my car. I used them to remove a little wheel gap and that's about it.
I understood the fact that 30 "dampening adjustments" is a load of poop and that no human could feel a difference between 1 out of 30 clicks. This being said, I treated it more like 10 adjustments (3 clicks at a time).
I understood the risk of going with an "unproven" coilover brand on this particular car purely in the name of research.
I don't hit "sweet jumps, bro" or rallycross with the dang things. Normal everyday driving with a spirited venture here and there in some twisty curves. 

Either way, best of luck with a decision. :beer:


----------



## Ame46mkI (May 5, 2008)

hunTTsvegas said:


> I've been running the BC Racing coils for over a year now. They ride amazing for the price I paid for them. I've had cheap coils before and these are definitely a quality piece compared to Raceland, etc. I'm not saying they're H&R or Bilsteins because they're not but they ride a heck of a lot better than the factory suspension.
> 
> A few things to consider:
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for your input, much appreciated!

Any chance you could post a picture of your car and maybe comment on how much threading you have left: front and rear?

Thanks!! :beer:


----------



## Ame46mkI (May 5, 2008)

Anyone else, some very good input here!


----------



## cdketrow (Dec 21, 2014)

PLAYED TT said:


> If you were closer I'd just sell you mine as I'm raising it up in the spring


What do you have? Do you have a post up in the classifieds?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

cdketrow said:


> What do you have? Do you have a post up in the classifieds?


They aren't really for sale...its one of those if someone payed the right price they could go stupid low kind of deals lol. Ill probably just raise them up and keep them.


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

Jettakid825 said:


> Thank you very much for your input, much appreciated!
> 
> Any chance you could post a picture of your car and maybe comment on how much threading you have left: front and rear?
> 
> Thanks!! :beer:


I'll try to find where I placed those pictures when I get home from work.


----------



## Ame46mkI (May 5, 2008)

hunTTsvegas said:


> I'll try to find where I placed those pictures when I get home from work.


Thank you for the help!


----------

